# Rhubarb Jam



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 4, 2019)

DW found a recipe card from a very good friend who departed years ago.  It was for rhubarb jam.  I'm sharing the reipe and asking if anyone has made this, or something close to it, and how good a jam it makes.  Here's the recipe.

Ingredients:
5 Cups choppers rhubarb
12 oz crushed pineapple
3/4 cup sugar
 red jello

Mix together the fhubarb, pineapple, and sugar.  Let sit overnight in a covered container.  In the morning, boil the mixture for 5 minutes.  Remove from heat and add a small package of red gelatin, whatever flavor you want.  Stir to dissolve the gelatin.  Place all into a blender and process until smooth.  Makes 3 pints.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2020)

Wish I'd noticed this earlier!  Sounds very interesting and I'm always looking for things to do with rhubarb.  Have to check and see if I can get close to the 5 cups from the garden.  

Very 40's/50's!  them were the good ole days for the best tastes with something not "quite" common with new cooks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 6, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Wish I'd noticed this earlier!  Sounds very interesting and I'm always looking for things to do with rhubarb.  Have to check and see if I can get close to the 5 cups from the garden.
> 
> Very 40's/50's!  them were the good ole days for the best tastes with something not "quite" common with new cooks.



A year or so ago, I boiled rhubarb to retract the juice and flavor.    I boiled it down until it was quite thick, but still able to be poured.  I then strained the resulting concentrate.
I took the rhubarb concentrate and used it in place of key lime juice in a key lime pie recipe.  It came out delicious.  You could use it in place of lemon foe a rhubarb curd, or b meringue pie.  with added sugar, and strawberries, spoon it over pound, or sponge cake.  it also adds a nice zing to fruit smoothies.  Use it raspberries in a fool, or make it an added ingredient to your apple pie. The tart flavor of rhubarb balances sweet things so well.  I think the rhubarb concentrate when sweetened, would blend well with yogurt, or kefir,

Just a few more ideas for your rhubarb.  The pies and curd are really great.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks Chief,  both your posts have been copied and saved to my rhubarb file.


----------

